# New guy here from south carolina



## 05brute1991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey guys I'm New here just looking around thought I would let everyone. Know I new. I have a 2005 brute thats under the knife right now installing a big kevs 840 I ran In to a problem tho my valves are shot wont hold enough compression to.fire but anyway all you guys will prolly here alot of questions from me thanks guys


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Welcome to the site. There's plenty of good knowledge here


----------



## 05brute1991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm sure I will like it I'm on brute central aswell they know alot about brutes this is my second rebuild so I familiar with it but not a pro either but yal will pick up that knowledge I'm sure thanks for welcoming me here.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

North Carolina here, just north of Charlotte. Where do you ride?


----------



## 05brute1991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm from the Greenville area ride dirt roads around the house and go up to.busco every now and then didn't know there were many places to ride here?


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

We ride Busco mostly, and occasionally Carolina Adventure World in SC. We have a group going up there Oct 21-23


----------



## 05brute1991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Cool I will have to come ride with yal one ride when I get my brute done and tuned right ive heard of Carolina adventure but never have been it will be fun to ride a new place and meet new people.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

The things we don't like about CAW is
1) most of the time you can't ride past dark 
2) the prices at the gate are a bit steep considering they stop riding at dark

Busco you can ride 24/7


The Whoolie Shop - ATV / UTV lighting & accessories - www.whoolie.com


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Busco is awesome. Is it true at CAW you can't ride 2 on one 4wheeler?


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I think the rule is it's a no-no unless it's a 2up wheeler. I was pretty sure busco had that rule but it's not enforced at all there. ive seen people at CAW doing it and Id say at CAW you wouldn't have a problem unless you were at the clubhouse.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

That's why we've never made the trip. We went to midway atv it's at oak island nc and it's pretty nice. A lot of land and trails just not as much creature comforts as busco but it's like 5000 acres


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

I'm from Rock hill SC. I'd love to meet up with some other folks and ride. Just recently went to a mud bog in Hickory Grove SC and had a blast! They will have another one June 14 if anyone is interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

